# Greetings all



## Mimir (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello everyone.  My name is John and I am one of Kwanjang's students.  He has had some very good things to say about this site, so I decided to check it out.  :ultracool


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello John and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Aug 19, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT, John...


----------



## jkembry (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 19, 2008)

Afternoon John; welcome.  

Have a wander around and sample the 'buffet'.  You shouldn't find it hard to find something that suits your taste.  If you come across something you don't like, well, it *is* a big buffet, so pass it on by in favour of the stuff you like .


----------



## morph4me (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello John, welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 19, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome John and enjoy your stay !


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT fellow USCDKA member:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Mimir (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the welcome. If I keep staying up late on this site I am definetly going to need :caffeine:


----------



## astrobiologist (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Mimir, I'm new, too!

I agree, I was up last night around 1am or so on MartialTalk reading posts and getting used to the site a little more. My girlfriend came sleep-walking out of our room and said she couldn't sleep because I wasn't cuddling her.  I finished online and went to bed and then she got mad at me for trying to snuggle her (she always forgets the things she says when she's sleep-walking)...  Too much of that and I might become really confused :ultracool


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 20, 2008)

welcome John! Missed you in class last night! I also stay up toooo late on here. OCD!!!!

_Live Long and Prosper_


----------



## tko4u (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey john, I guess im not the only new one on here!


----------



## Mimir (Sep 3, 2008)

tko4u said:


> Hey john, I guess im not the only new one on here!


 
Hey Josh,

I wondered if you would find your way here! Welcome!


----------

